# Dial a Fix details ?



## jsmonu (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi,

Was wondering if somebody can tell list down all the files (or .DLL files to be specific) that Dial-a-Fix application registers to refresh.

Would be grateful.

Thanks,
J.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Hello -

From your profile, it seems you're running Windows Vista. Your question may not relate to Vista, but I'd like to point out that dial-a-fix is not Vista ready.

http://wiki.lunarsoft.net/wiki/Dial-a-fix

There's also a dial-a-fix support forum

http://www.lunarsoft.net/forum/index.php?showforum=33

If you hover your mouse over the Registration section you're wanting information about, dial-a-fix lists the dll files it will attempt to register.


----------



## jsmonu (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks all for your reply.

Tetonbob, I did intend that question for XP however, when u say Dial a fix is Vista ready.. where exactly is that version to download..
cos when I downloaded the latest version from the same link you've presented, it said Vista wasn't compatible in some way.. so didn't run at all..


Cheers!


----------



## amateur (Jun 14, 2006)

He is not saying that it's Vista ready. On the contrary, he is saying that it is not.



tetonbob said:


> Your question may not relate to Vista, but I'd like to point out that dial-a-fix is *not* Vista ready.


----------



## jsmonu (Aug 21, 2008)

aaarrrggghhh!! Sorry mates, I guess I need glasses for sure now..!
Sorry Tetonbob.. gotcha alll.. would surely love to see it GETTING READY for Vista soon..! 

Cheers,
J.


----------



## hammer90 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi guys and gals--Just tried to run Dial-a-fix --no go !--Is it the SP3 or the IE8 beta that is affecting its operation--I dunno--Any Help ?-Thanks-Later


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

@ hammer90 -

I think you'd be better off asking for support in the dedicated forum, as mentioned above:



> There's also a dial-a-fix support forum
> 
> http://www.lunarsoft.net/forum/index.php?showforum=33


----------

